# Poor Lolly has a sore ear



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

After being spayed on Monday so already battling with an itchy sore tummy it was discovered today that Lolly has an ear infection. Luckily we were going to the vets today anyway for Lolly's post spay check-up. The vet prescribed ear drops twice a day. Lolly has been yelping and crying all day if anyone touches her ear and she really wasn't happy about having her second lot of drops but in this evening  
Any tips for how to make her feel better or relieve her soreness. Also does anyone know how quickly her symptoms should start to fade. I'm thinking that a quick telephone call to the vets tomorrow might be in order if she is still in this much uncomfort and distress over it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, our vet gave us ear cleaner to use before the drops twice a day. It was creamy with a medicated smell, called 'logic', I think it was quite soothing.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope Lolly is feeling better? The benefit from the drops should be quite quick. My brothers Lab had an ear infection and the drops worked really quickley and the vet also gave him some ear cleaner fluid, which once the infection cleared up he recommended using once every two weeks to help prevent infections happening again. x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh poor Lolly! Hope she is feeling much better this morning. I would have thought you should start to see a difference 24 / 48 hrs later but if you are still concerned then, as you said, a quick phonecall to the vets is a good idea. It might be that they can suggest something to ease the symptoms.

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for your kind wishes. Poor Lolly's ear seems worse this morning. It took 2 of us to hold her down and her head still and she still cried desperately when I put the ear drops anywhere near her  We resorted to letting the drops run down into her ear which also caused her distress. Inside her ear is a mess. A phone call to our vet is a definate this morning.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor Lolly. Yes, I'd def contact the vet again. Hope she's better soon x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Lolly! I wonder if she has a seed down there????? Definately back in to vets for another look. Keep us updated


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just back from the vets. she had a good look down her ear (with the nurse holding her still because I wasn't strong enough to do it!). Poor Lolly was in a lot of distress but the vet couldn't see a foreign body. So Lolly has been given pain killers to help her and then hopefully the drops shouldn't be so painful for her and will hopefully start to take effect. If not the vet has warned that she may have to be sedated so they can give her ear a more thorough examination and clean


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Lolly, both our pups are really in the wars at the moment.


----------

